

Computer chips made of wood promise greener electronics - Fjolsvith
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2926806/components-processors/computer-chips-made-of-wood-promise-greener-electronics.html

======
ars
"cellulose nanofibril" ... "The researchers coated the CNF with epoxy"

So it's not actually wood then. It's cellulose with epoxy.

This is not in the slightest "greener".

"Fungi and moisture that exist in the wild are needed for the chips to begin
to decompose"

The chips are encapsulated in a plastic package, they are not going to have
fungi or moisture near them.

And the silicon in a normal chip is not really a recycling problem - the
planet is basically made of the stuff.

This is a solution looking for a problem, and I'm quite certain this is the
last we'll ever hear of it.

